# Wood chips on element?



## sur2baja (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm a little confused!  I received a Brinkmann Electric Gourmet for Christmas and conditioned it by spraying Pam on the inside, water in the pan and placing the wood chips around the element ( with some chips falling on the element).  I added more chips every half hour so I was getting heavy smoke and no flare ups.  I did this for about four hours.  Are wood chips on the element a no-no?  I've read some posts and people are using a variety of boxes/pans/pouches either directly on or slightly elevated above the elements?  What should I be doing?  Thanks!


----------



## illini (Jan 4, 2007)

welcome *sur2baja*
When you get time go to the "roll call" thread and officially introduce yourself.....this will let everyone know your here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't know, but would think, that Brinkman includes a device for wood chips with the OEM package.....since heavy smoke is definitely a no-no you need something in there to contain the chips....have read about using aluminum pans and/or a system to support a chip box just above the heater....

I would go to the search box and type in brinkman and look up the posts that pop up...lots of good info here...good luck cutting back on the smoke production


----------



## dondford (Jan 4, 2007)

I have used the Brinkman for years; I have never put the wood directly on the element and wouldn't think its a good idea, if for no other reason than the mess.  I soak my wood chips overnight and then put them in a 6 inch cast iron frying pan set directly on the element.  I would think any heavy steel or cast iron pan would work for this purpose.
Good luck with your new smoker.

Don


----------



## dondford (Jan 4, 2007)

Forgot to add: If I load up the pan with soaked, good size chunks I get good smoke for +4 hours and never have to add more wood.

D


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 4, 2007)

hello hello,
steel or iron seems better than aluminum pan---

i use aluminum disposoble loaf pan--and they work great.


----------



## cheech (Jan 4, 2007)

I use an iron skillet, i like it because once the pan heats up it stays hot and will keep the chips/chunks soldering for a long time


----------

